# Electrical: What worked for you to pass the PE?



## Volts006 (Dec 31, 2006)

Calling EE PE's? Any electricals have any advice about what worked for you to pass the PE?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

About the EE-PE test prep:

NCEES Sample test was very useful but what made the difference for me was the Kaplan sample test. I think it is a must have(The manual...not so good) The test problems were complex and not PE test style but made the morning part a piece of cake and the afternoon part do-able(excuse me if do-able is not accepted by the Royal English Academy... :jk: ). Also my machines book was excellent. Even when I did not pass in earlier tries I always did great in machines.

I have some review material from my on-line course(highly recommended) that I would not mind to give away for... free . You just have to take care of the shipping. If you are at or near South Florida, then... is a plus. Let me know.

Good luck!!!


----------



## benbo (Dec 31, 2006)

Luis is right on. The PE exam is very similar to the NCEES sample questons and answers so you should be able to do those problems in your sleep. It is a must have. The EERM is important, and the Camara books are good because you want to work as many problems as you can to get your speed up. But if you want a challenge, the Kaplan is a good capper. Anybody that could pick that thing up and answer 50% of the questions correctly off the bat might as well stop studying, they are ready (just kidding). But seriously, if you can do that test at all you are in pretty good shape. I couldn't work more than a couple small parts of problems the first time through, but then I studied and basically got to just understand the solutions, and thentook it again and did okay. It is a good mind stretcher. But it uses a lot of significant figures so beware! Oh, I passed the actual PE by the way.

One other thing- you want to nail the morning session. So don't skip the economics problems. Just the basics. They are low lying fruit. Most people find the afternoon tough unless they really use this academic stuff at work.


----------



## Volts006 (Dec 31, 2006)

Luis O,

I would definitely like to get that machines info. Just let me know how you want to set it up. Machines may be one of my weaker subjects. That was my second time taking it and I didn't make it.


----------



## clay1492 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wrote most of this message two days after completing the Electrical PE (Power) exam, but I decided to wait for the outcome before posting (I passed). I know that it is long, but wanted to contribute to this forum because I think that I owe this forum a thank you because it has defiantly contributed to my success of passing both the FE and PE within a year.

I took the Electrical PE ? Power exam on Friday October 27, 2006. I am not trying to scare anyone, but the exam was more difficult than I expected. I think that both the mental and physical demands make the exam even more of a challenge. I have always been an average B &amp; C student (at least in Engineering) and I graduated with 3.1 GPA, so I was not at the top of my class, but I was also not at the bottom.

I started studying for the exam Monday July 17th, 2006 and I faithfully studied ever week 15 ? 20 hours. This consisted of everyday approximately 2 hours and most weekends around 6 ? 10 hours. I spent approximately 300 ?350 hours in preparation for this exam.

My preparation/sources consisted of the following:

1.	"the other board" Passing Zone - I signed up for the "the other board" Passing Zone to help in my preparations, but I honestly have mixed feelings on what value it added for my preparation. It is a great tool if you are not disciplined enough or unable to organized your material. The teacher was very knowledgably and would answer any question posted. In my case, I followed along for most of the class, but I choose somewhat of a different approach toward the end. It did provide some additional questions each week that I thought were good examples to review.

2.	"the other board" Electrical Reference Manual ? This is the main source that I used during the test and I think that everyone in the exam room had some type of "the other board" reference manual. My advice is to let this source be the foundation of your information, and know where all of the data can be found in this book. I used tabs, but I found that after I worked with the book for 16 weeks, I could turn right to any page for just about any subject matter.

3.	NCEES PE Sample Exam - This is by far the best material to practice and study because it has the closest questions that resemble the actual test questions. If your state allows you to have this as a source bring it and become familiar with all of the questions and the methods of solving all of the problems. I went through this practice exam numerous times, and I think it really helped. However, I did think the actual PE exam was a bit more difficult than this sample exam.

4.	NCEES FE Sample Exam ? Because I took the FE only six months ago, I had the NCEES practice exam for the FE test. This was another GREAT source. The economic questions and the afternoon electrical questions were great example to practice for the PE morning questions. I also worked these questions numerous times and I know that I got a few answer correct on the PE exam because of this source.

5.	NEC 2005 ? This is a must if you are taking the Power section in the afternoon. There were 4 or 5 code questions and they were the easies questions on the test. I never have worked with NEC before taking the test, so if I can work problems and learn the code anyone can. This is a great place to pick up EASY points.

6.	"the other board" sources (Practice Problems, Quick Reference, Sample Exam).

a. Practice Problems - I worked the majority of the practice problems, especially the ones that were suggested by the Passing Zone; however, I only referred to this book once during the exam. It did however provide good practice problems.

b.	Quick Reference - I looked at the quick reference some during my preparation, but I never used it in the exam. If I had it to do over, I would not purchase this book again. All of the data from the ?quick reference? is found in the reference book.

c.	Sample Exam - was a good book, and I used it several times in the exam and it gave some good examples, especially economics and NEC.

I took two Casio FX-115MS calculators to the exam. It seemed like most of the electrical people had this calculator, because of it ability to handle complex numbers. I used the HP-33s on the FE exam, and as a former HP fan it was the worst calculator that I have ever used. Especially when it came down to complex numbers.

I arrived at the exam at 7:15 as indicated by the card. The proctor started reading the exam instructions at 7:45. After filling in the data (i.e. name, address, etc) the exam started at 8:04. I was able to work and I think correctly answer 24 questions correctly. There were about 12 questions that I did not know, and a few more that I was able to make a good educated guess. I would estimate that I got 27 or 28 correct in the morning section. I used all 4 hours to take the morning section.

We were provide an hour for lunch, and I went to my truck and relaxed and ate a sandwich that I brought from home. I did not want to socialize with anyone because I did not want to get psychologically messed up for the afternoon portion of the exam.

The afternoon exam section started at around 1:15 after getting all of the personal data entered into the exam score sheet. As stated earlier, I took the Power portion. It was a bit more difficult than the morning section and more difficult than any practice exam that I studied. It just seemed like many of the questions they asked were questions that I would never have studied for no matter how many months/years I prepared. In addition, I do not think they could be found in just any generic reference manual/ textbook. I knew how to approach more of these problems than morning problems, but I could also see how NCEES were able to derive all of the choices. So I started second guessing myself on some of the solutions. (i.e. should I divide by sqrt 3). I finished this section in about 3 hours 45 minutes. I should have stayed the whole time because I had two problems that I could not figure out the answer. By this point in the exam, I was physically and mentally exhausted and tired. I believe that I answered 25 ? 30 questions correctly in this portion of the exam.

Keys to my success

1.	NCEES Exam (both FE and PE)

2.	Being really organized (tabs and matrix) http://www.s8inc.com/pe.xls

3.	Economic and Code Questions

4.	Becoming really familiar with the EERM

Here are the sources that I took into the exam. They are numbered based on how beneficial they were to me during my exam.

1.	"the other board" Electrical Reference Manual (highly recommend)

2.	NCEES PE Sample Exam (highly recommend)

3.	NCEES FE Sample Exam (highly recommend)

4.	NEC 2005 Code (highly recommend)

5.	FE Supplied-Reference Handbook (recommend)

6.	"the other board" Sample Exam (recommend)

7.	"the other board" Practice Problems (recommend)

8.	Schaum's Outline of Electric Machines &amp; Electromechanics (recommend for preparation, did not use in exam)

9.	Distribution notes from College ? 3 ring binder (good source, but did not use on exam)

10.	Passing Zone Weekly questions ? 3 ring binder (okay)

11.	Power System Analysis by John J. Grainger (bad)

It is difficult to tell someone what to study and how to pass, but here is what I would do at a minimum.

1.	Acquire the following sources

o	"the other board" Electrical Reference Manual (highly recommend)

o	NCEES PE Sample Exam (highly recommend)

o	NCEES FE Sample Exam (highly recommend)

o	NEC 2004 Code (highly recommend)

o	"the other board" Sample Exam (recommend)

o	"the other board" Practice Problems (recommend)

2.	Develop a matrix or some method to organize your reference material, information, and solved problems. This was extremely helpful during the exam to reference. It had to stay in a 3-ring binder, but it saved be a great amount of time. See an example of mine at http://www.s8inc.com/pe.xls

3.	Study a little each night for several months (3 to 5) based on your own evaluation of your knowledge. I keep hearing that 300 hours is the average number of hours to study and pass the exam.

4.	Work as many problems as possible, and focus on the NCEES sample problems and the way NCEES works/approaches each of their problems.

That is it. I hope this long message will help someone out there. I know that the information that I received from this forum has been very helpful, and I wanted to give something back after successfully passing both the FE and PE within a year. Good luck to all.

P.S.

If you download the matrix the info below defines the columns and rows

http://www.s8inc.com/pe.xls

Rows ? These are all of the topics that NCEES provides on their website as potential areas that may be covered on the electrical breadth and the power depth.

Columns ? These are all of the different sources that I became familiar with and had with me on the test as references.

FE - FE Supplied-Reference Handbook ? This is the NCEES formula book they provide during the FE Exam. Since I took the FE in 6 months before, and I became really familiar with numerous formulas in the book. I primlarly used it for engineering economics tables. So if this column is marked, it just means some corresponding data can be found in the handbook. Sometimes page numbers are provided.

Note ? These were notes from college, info from the web, and just any loose paper that I thought would be important on the exam. Again, I just referenced it on the matrix so if I needed it I could locate it quickly.

Reference Material -This provided information where I could find a topic in the "the other board" reference manual.

FE Sample Test ? This is the NCEES FE Sample test. The information in the matrix directs where examples can be found to correspond with the different topics.

PE Sample Test - Same as the FE Sample test

"the other board" Exam - Same as the FE &amp; PE Sample test

PZ Quiz ? This were questions that I acquire from the "the other board" Passing Zone class that I took. PZ is an online class that provides a strict study schedule, a professor willing to answer any question, and more practice problems. I copied all of the problems that I thought were relevant and referenced them with my matrix.

Good Luck to All :beerchug


----------



## singlespeed (Dec 31, 2006)

One other reference that I found helpful was:

Scham's Basic Electric Circuits (When I was done with this I lived, ate, slept, and breathed KVL and KCL)  Practice make perfect and Schaum's has lots of problems.

If KVL and KCL are second nature, you can easily determine the fastest approach to solving circuit related problems.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2007)

> About the EE-PE test prep:
> NCEES Sample test was very useful but what made the difference for me was the Kaplan sample test. I think it is a must have(The manual...not so good) The test problems were complex and not PE test style but made the morning part a piece of cake and the afternoon part do-able(excuse me if do-able is not accepted by the Royal English Academy... :jk: ). Also my machines book was excellent. Even when I did not pass in earlier tries I always did great in machines.
> 
> I have some review material from my on-line course(highly recommended) that I would not mind to give away for... free . You just have to take care of the shipping. If you are in at or near South Florida, then... is a plus. Let me know.
> ...


What machines book did you use??

I am also looking for a good machines book.....since it's not my strong area.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 2, 2007)

Excellent post by clay - 300 hours . . . he's the man. It echoes a lot of what I did in preparation for my own (miraculously) successful first time bid for PE/Power. I will second his analysis of the references and add my own two cents to his program:

I approached my self study program using the most disciplined approach I knew - being a bit of a hack runner, I used the Galloway marathon training method. I set out a "training" schedule of 10+2 weeks, planning to "peak" two weeks out from the exam, reserving that extra time to shore up any weak areas. The Galloway program requires many short sessions of "base" training miles to build up fitness, then progressively longer sessions to build up endurance. I set a goal of 12 hours per week for ten weeks consisting of 1 or 2 hours a day, and then longer sessions of 3-6 hours on weekends, with intentional rest days to stay sane. The "the other board" book recommends 300 hours but with DITCOM (double income/three kids/oppressive mortgage), I planned for 120 hours, crossed my fingers, and hoped for the best. I tracked actual hours at the table, no distractions, and logged over 100 real hours which I will say is NOT enough even though I miraculously squeaked it by.

I studied all the recommended chapters according to the "the other board" program, then two weeks out, I gave myself a fully-timed mock exam to test my fitness. If I had to do it again, I would use the same plan but give myself an extra month after studying all the material to just work problems. Problems, problems, problems. The two weeks at the end were not enough time to shore up my weaknesses which were easy to identify after the mock exam.

For references, my order is also "the other board"-EERM, the NEC codebook, and the "the other board" and NCEES practice exams. Did not use "the other board"-Passing Zone and didn't miss it after finding this board. I regret not having the Kaplan sample test after hearing it's praises sung but will add GET AS MANY ALTERNATE RESOURCES AS YOU CAN FIND. Once you've got the basics from the EERM, the more various cross references you can use, I say the better off you are.

So:

&gt;Read Clays post again

&gt;Study the EERM - learn it, know it, live it. Forget the QuickRef.

&gt;Remember Econ and NEC are easy _if you've studied it!_

&gt;Bring two calculators that you are comfortable cranking out complex numbers QUICKLY on.

&gt;If you can pass the NCEES sample exam, you can pass the NCEES exam.

&gt;Be _physically_ prepared for an 8 hour exam.

&gt;Visit the EB board often for help, encouragement, &amp; commiseration.

Now go study!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not an EE and I still don't even know if I passed, but I will chime in to say that I had a remarkably similar strategy to Wolverine's. I'm no marathon runner, but I did plan my studying to be similar to a running "training" program in almost the exact same time frame - 10 weeks to a "peak" that I measured with a full 8-hour simulated exam, and then 2 weeks to work on weak areas I identified at that time. Plus, a rigid commitment to Saturday night "fun time" and Sundays off - no exceptions! (not even the week before the exam).

I think there might be something to using a "training" type approach to preparing for the exams. But I'll reserve a more glowing endorsement until I find out myself how it worked for me.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 2, 2007)

EEs:

If you need NEC problems/examples there is a link in this forum with plenty. It is located in this same area, Electrical, under "Navigating the 2005 National Code"

Hope it helps.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 3, 2007)

> I'm not an EE and I still don't even know if I passed, but I will chime in to say that I had a remarkably similar strategy to Wolverine's. I'm no marathon runner, but I did plan my studying to be similar to a running "training" program in almost the exact same time frame - 10 weeks to a "peak" that I measured with a full 8-hour simulated exam, and then 2 weeks to work on weak areas I identified at that time. Plus, a rigid commitment to Saturday night "fun time" and Sundays off - no exceptions! (not even the week before the exam).
> I think there might be something to using a "training" type approach to preparing for the exams. But I'll reserve a more glowing endorsement until I find out myself how it worked for me.


I agree completely, that's pretty close to what my approach was to the MEPE and it worked for me. :read:


----------



## Kipper (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow. Clay, that was an amazing post. That is exactly the same plan I had and the same references. I just can't put it into words the way you did. :claps:

Don't forget Kaplan.

When we put together a EB reference manual that post needs to be the section on how to prepare and take the exam.

Well done, and thank you. :bow:


----------



## Kipper (Jan 3, 2007)

> One other reference that I found helpful was:Scham's Basic Electric Circuits (When I was done with this I lived, ate, slept, and breathed KVL and KCL)  Practice make perfect and Schaum's has lots of problems.
> 
> If KVL and KCL are second nature, you can easily determine the fastest approach to solving circuit related problems.


I was amazed at the Schaum's manuals. I wish I would have gotten them earlier.


----------



## grover (Jan 4, 2007)

I took the PE for EE (Power).

Like an idiot, I didn't take the FE exam while I was in college, and instead waited 8 years. I busted my butt off studying and (really), I think, overprepared. I passed the FE and *just* sqeaked by the deadline to take the PE 6 months later.

For the PE, I was probably a big underprepared. I bought Camara's EERM which I found to be an excellent all-around reference. I had bought two identical PE/FE legal calculators, one at work and one at home, and used them exclusively prior to the test. Having just taken the FE, I used the supplied FE-reference as a study aid, too, only this time I annoted that puppy until the margins were full  I bought the NCEES sample exam, and studied straight from that, working the problems, and studying when I found gaps in my knowledge.

The only practice test I took was the NCEES one, which I was disappointed with- it was representative, but the actual exam was significantly different than what I'd studied and it hurt me. I ended up passing, but if I had to do it over, I would have studied the exact same way, but with more practice problems.


----------



## adc_PhDPE (Jan 4, 2007)

I just passed the PE Electrical (Electronics, Controls, and Communications) and took it for the first time so I don't know if my advice would help any, but I can share what I did B) . I first took out a time to plan a reasonable schedule around the current schedule(s) that I already had. Then I made a list of priorities (some things have to sit on the back burner for a while). The next thing that I did was to find and sign up for a PE Electrical review course (I gave myself a limited time to find the course because I was thinking that there would be a probability that I wouldn't find one). Then I stuck to the schedule on the topics that I learned in my Depth Module (Electronics, Controls, and Communications). I did many problems (many came from the Schaums outline series in addition to the Camara PE books).

I studied in many different locations too (I realized that I need a variety and that it helps to refreshen my drive for studying). I also had scheduled breaks where I didn't study intensely but I just read on the other areas not in my Depth Module.

I was able to enroll in a PE Electrical review course so I used that to get the basic understanding on areas other than my Depth Module as well as answer specific questions that I had in my Depth Module that I didn't understand or might have misunderstand.

The final weeks before the test I heavily practiced the sample problems and sample exams (Camara and NCEES). And for the final two days I took a break and read (somewhat) and just relaxed. I went to the movies and did anything to not think about the test. I even shut off my phone because I knew that people would be hounding me (with good intentions) with "Are you ready yet?" or "How do you feel.." and I knew that I didn't need that at the time.

During the exam, I took out a moment to look through the exam to get over the initial anxieties of the test (basically calm myself down) and note the problems that I am confident in doing. I also noted the problems in which I might need a reference book for (while noting the reference book).

To be honest, in my opinion, your preparation for the exam if you do it extensively will seldom prepare you to leave the test confidently. Chances are you will be like :wtf: . But after calming down, you will be able to say that you at least studied hard and I believe that you will have the confidence to know what area(s) to study in the future if you failed.

I hope that this helps. And I wish all PE candidates much luck on the exam and their future endeavors.

:beerchug


----------



## mbparksPE (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone take the Computer module? If so, what did you do / use to prepare. What did you study in college?


----------



## grover (Jan 6, 2007)

One problem I had with the afternoon power session was that there were tons of high-voltage and powerline distribution type questions, which I was completley unprepared for as all my work is commercial low-voltage and we don't have to deal with those types of issues. Not only that, but they were right up front on the test. After several pages of me starting and giving up on problems, I was getting so distraut over it that I was doubting myself even on the ones I was pretty sure I knew how to do, and wasting a lot of time looking stuff up in the references that I knew off the top of my head.

After I finished up the afternoon session and went back to doublecheck the ones I answered and answer the ones I gave up on, I realized that over the course of the test, as I got into more questions that I KNEW how to do, my confidence slowly rose, and when I went back through the unfamiliar sections again, I had much greater confidence and was able to fly through the rework and easily answer many questions I had simply given up on.

So, I recommend that if the first few questions are real curveballs, don't even try them, just skip back to what you're comfortable with and do those first, even if you're not worried about time management.


----------



## BamaBino (Sep 10, 2010)

clay1492 said:


> 2.	Develop a matrix or some method to organize your reference material, information, and solved problems. This was extremely helpful during the exam to reference. It had to stay in a 3-ring binder, but it saved be a great amount of time. See an example of mine at http://www.s8inc.com/pe.xls


This file is no longer available on-line. Does anyone have a copy?


----------



## BamaBino (Feb 7, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> clay1492 said:
> 
> 
> > 2.	Develop a matrix or some method to organize your reference material, information, and solved problems. This was extremely helpful during the exam to reference. It had to stay in a 3-ring binder, but it saved be a great amount of time. See an example of mine at http://www.s8inc.com/pe.xls
> ...


bump


----------



## wjrez (Feb 27, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> BamaBino said:
> 
> 
> > clay1492 said:
> ...


Can I still get a copy of the file, please? :eyebrows:


----------



## badwill (Mar 3, 2011)

wjrez said:


> BamaBino said:
> 
> 
> > BamaBino said:
> ...


Can I still get a copy of the file also, please?


----------



## Mary Faye (Mar 3, 2011)

badwill said:


> wjrez said:
> 
> 
> > BamaBino said:
> ...


Me too, me too! Please may I have a copy of this file too. Organization is not my strong point.


----------



## Nik (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello, I am selling my books. Just passed the PE power exam.

Ebay listing click on this link 

Ebay listing number 290542388783

Thanks for watching,

Nik


----------



## BamaBino (Mar 7, 2011)

Nik said:


> Hello, I am selling my books. Just passed the PE power exam.
> Ebay listing click on this link
> 
> Ebay listing number 290542388783
> ...


Sold now.


----------



## humblekat (Sep 6, 2011)

qms006 said:


> Calling EE PE's? Any electricals have any advice about what worked for you to pass the PE?


I may annoy people by saying so, but I passed the EE-Power-PE exam the first time without studying (it was my mother's idea, what can I say). I couldn't bring myself to study. That said, I do have a lot of experience (15 years) in a variety of environments, and plenty of experience working with the NEC, which helps. (I did study like mad for the FE, which I took 10 years out of school, and passed it on the first shot.)

My advice is as follows:

Bring Earplugs. The room is likely noisy and filled with a lot of engineers who are freaking out and shuffling a lot of papers looking for the answers to the exam questions.

Bring Snacks. Follow the rules on what you can &amp; can't have in the room, of course, but you'll want some trail mix and chocolate for lunchtime. This is not a day to be on a diet, but don't carb-load either.

Stay Loose. No, really, I mean it. Don't forget to breathe. Stretch, take bathroom breaks and be sure to get some sun and fresh air at lunchtime. If you are smart enough to be sitting in that room, you probably have some brains inside you. Use them and trust your reasoning skills. Or as they say in Hitchhikers Guide, "Don't Panic".

Cherry Pick the Exam.  Answer what you know first.

Don't Overpack. it will only distract you. My reference books: The NEC latest edition, Ugly's Electrical Reference (aka the little yellow book), Electrical Engineering Pocket Handbook (aka the little EASA blue &amp; black book), the Cutler-Hammer Consulting Application Guide (very useful), and any study guide books (but I don't think I opened them during the exam either). Be sure to chuckle at the structural engineers who will be lugging bookcases &amp; rolling suitcases full of books, looking like they are going to some strange sleep-away camp.


----------

